# Effacer Grub?? Une bonne idée?



## hulkyoann (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, je suis heureux possesseur d'un MacBook Pro et j'ai installé Mac OS SL dessus ainsi que ubuntu 8.10. Je n'ai pas installé rEFIT comme dit dans beaucoup de tuto. 

Je voudrais savoir si il est possible d'effacer Grub installé avec ubuntu. Si oui, est que cela change quelque chose ( démarrage d'ubuntu, OS X,...) ou cause des problèmes?


----------



## Anabys (18 Mars 2010)

Tout dépend de ta configuration actuelle et de la configuration à laquelle tu comptes aboutir après avoir effectué les modifications.

Grub étant un loader d'ubuntu, tu ne pourras pas booter sur ubuntu. Quant à l'effet que le retrait de grub aura sur os x, ça dépend de la façon dont grub est installé (vu que tu n'as pas suivi le tuto, comme tu dis, il est assez difficile de savoir ce que tu as bidouillé...).


----------



## hulkyoann (18 Mars 2010)

En fait pour installer ubuntu j'ai juste formater mon disque dur en MBR et restaurer mac os x sur une partition puis ensuite j'ai installé ubuntu.

rEfit ne me dit rien car j'ai envie que mon ordi démarre par défaut sur mac. Et si je veux choisir j'appuie sur la touche alt au demarrage.

De plus je voudrais installer windows 7 aussi sur mon mac. J'ai déjà prévu une partition pour.


----------



## Anabys (18 Mars 2010)

Installe 7 sur la partition linux, dans ce cas, ça virera grub


----------



## France1159 (21 Mars 2010)

Je te recommande pas de virer GRUB pour la bonne et simple raison que c'est un bootloader et ça t'empechera de booter sur le kernel Linux. 

C'est le même principe pour NTLDR pour Windows.
C'est le même principe pour l'EFI de Mac OS X.


----------



## hulkyoann (23 Mars 2010)

ouais, mais ne serais t il pas possible de garder qu'un seul bootloader pour les 3 système?


----------



## droupi (27 Mars 2010)

Pour démarrer Mac OS X, tu as besoin du fichier boot.efi (dans /System/Library/CoreService ou /usr/standalone/i386).
Pour démarrer Windows, tu as besoin du fichier ntldr ou bootmgr (et quelques autres fichiers comme boot.ini).
Et tu dois les garder pour démarrer ces systèmes.

Pour démarrer Linux,  tu as besoin d'un boot loader Linux, type grub ou lilo, pour charger le noyau.

Pour démarrer l'un ou l'autre système, tu as besoin d'un boot loader (ou plutôt un boot manager) EFI :
- refit
- grub ou lilo EFI

Pour démarrer un Linux à partir de refit, il te faudra quand même un boot loader Linux (EFI). Par exemple, elilo :

http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c2s2_startos.html



France1159 a dit:


> C'est le même principe pour l'EFI de Mac OS X.



Sans doute un abus de langage, EFI n'est pas un boot loader ; c'est le fichier boot.efi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h40 ----------

Et donc pour simplifier, s'il te faut un seul boot manager pour Mac OS X/Windows/Linux, il vaut mieux utiliser grub ou lilo.


----------

